# Married for 12 yrs and relationship on edge



## hubbyneedinghelp (Jan 30, 2012)

I have dated my wife for a year and been married for 12 yrs with 3 beautiful kids. I have had a tough job which keeps me on the road a lot. Me and my wife come from different religious backgrounds and it is a constant challenge to align when it comes to kids and a significant source of stress to the relationship. In addition to all this I have been attracted and engaged in activities of chat sex, phone sex and flings with other women. I know I love my wife and kids a lot and seem to convince my my mind that these activitites are of no consequence. My wife found out bits and pieces of it and I tried to cover up and then eventually came clean. I am unable to understand why I lend myself vulnerable to these activities as I have lost my wife's trust completely and am on the verge of losing my family. I am working on securing professional help and wanted to know if is there someone out there who is going through or has gone through the same and any advise they can share to help manage through this situation. I want and need my family and love my wife and need to do something to fix this before it is too late. PLEASE HELP>>>>>


----------



## saralee123 (Mar 25, 2011)

Religion, money, sex...always seem to be the big issues...and I had all 3. You might try the divorcebusting.com website, lots of great articles by the author...and I found the coaching to be very enlightening. Good luck


----------

